# working hours and wages



## bbtogs (Jul 18, 2011)

I''m just wondering if its legal to work for 10 hrs as a regular time in 6 days a week in South Africa. And what is the appropiate wage for an ndt technician.
thanks in advance


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

What is a ndt tech and why do you ask?
Unemployment is a huge problem all over the globe, excuse me for being so harsh, but should you not be grateful for a job? My son took a 14% pay cut in the UK , he works from 8:00 till 23:00
on most days and has never complained, he is a professional and realises that that work has to to done...........???


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Definitely a little bit of a harsh response if you don't know why he/she is asking the question. Isn't the point of this forum to ask questions and discuss concerns?


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Johanna said:


> What is a ndt tech and why do you ask?
> Unemployment is a huge problem all over the globe, excuse me for being so harsh, but should you not be grateful for a job? My son took a 14% pay cut in the UK , he works from 8:00 till 23:00
> on most days and has never complained, he is a professional and realises that that work has to to done...........???


johanna 

Labour laws are there to protect emploies (like your son). I think the original post was a fair one. I agree that unemployment is a huge problem everywhere. this gives some employers the opertunity to exploit the workforce. they get the attitude of "if you dont want to do it sombody else will." your sons employer is breaking the law by getting your son to do those sort of hours as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

bbtogs said:


> I''m just wondering if its legal to work for 10 hrs as a regular time in 6 days a week in South Africa. And what is the appropiate wage for an ndt technician.
> thanks in advance


Hi

It is a good question. In South Africa many people work longer hours and receive less pay, which is also a reason why South Africans used to be get jobs quite easily abroad. They work hard and do not ask questions.

So employers in South Africa will expect their staff, no matter if local or foreign, to work hard and long as well.

But exploitation of employees is never good and cannot be justified by unemployment rates. Foreigners in South Africa fall within the Labour Law just as much as South Africans do.

To help you get started, I would suggest you first have a look at Labour Guide | Labour Law South Africa | UIF | CCMA

Then, I would suggest that you actually contact the Department of Labour (Welcome to the South African Department of Labour Online — Department of Labour). They would a) be able to provide you with some information, and if this is a normal trend in your company they may even send a Labour Inspector.

You just need to remember, that should your employer find out that you were the reason for the Department of Labour to conduct an inspection, you may well find yourself out of a job. And as a foreign national in South Africa, it makes it even more difficult.

So, in the end it is up to you why you need this information. Is it just to inform yourself, or is it in order to confront your employer.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

lets see, your new employer does not know you, there is no-one he can trust to ask wether you are a good decision or not? its difficult to check references as he has no idea wether the one's you have given are School friends or family Friends.... he has given you a chance and if you are competing with South Africans you are going to have to work long hard, clever, productive hours if you want to get somewhere.

For the first 12 years of my working life I cannot remember NOT being in the Office by 7 am and seldom got home till after 8pm, and that included Saturdays and sometimes Sundays when the pressure was on.

And you might have been clever enough to finish your own work quickly, that's when you applied Rule 101.
Know your Job, Know your Boss's Job, Find your Boss a new Job.


----------



## Crisspy (Jul 22, 2011)

The law states a 45 hour week is the max. although this is on average. Managers however are allowed to work longer hours. 

I agree with the above, I myself work in Cape Town 50 hours a week, it's even in my employment contract but I'm glad to have a job, so to be honest you take what you can get, and yes you have to work long & hard here!!


----------



## bbtogs (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks all for the reply. 
one thing is that its not a ground for employer to exploit their workers just because its hard now a days to find a job. i've been to other countries too and been to one of the best in protecting workers (Canada), I have asked the question because it seems that where kind a isolated with our situation here, internet connection is so bad, cellphone signal too is not that great and we had to travel to town only twice a month on weekends (sunday). I asked it just to have a legal basis to get out from this mess, I already gathered some papers of the unequal labor practice the company is doing and i want to stand in solid ground.
it's not an issue for me to look for another job, i just want to know where i stand if ever worse to worse come.
again thanks its been helpful, already posted on the fb wall of South African department of labour and read some rules from BCEA.
Godbless and more power.


----------

